# Best Inexpensive Gloves For Ice Fishing



## MSUSPARTANPRIDE (Sep 26, 2010)

Would like to know what some of you are using for gloves when ice fishing...Seen a variety at harbor freight but not sure what to get...


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Brown jersey gloves. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

neoprene


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

The smaller ice armor gloves. I scoop out my holes with them still havnt had a leak. On sale at meijer $21


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Not gloves, mittens. Any kind that are relatively waterproof and warm. They'll keep your fingers so warm that you can use your bare hands to tie on lures and take off fish.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> The smaller ice armor gloves. I scoop out my holes with them still havnt had a leak. On sale at meijer $21


 All I use anymore


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> The smaller ice armor gloves. I scoop out my holes with them still havnt had a leak. On sale at meijer $21


I bought that deal too and am amazed how warm they are without the bulkiness. Instant warmth after tying and scooping fish out of holes.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ice armor mittens


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

MSUSPARTANPRIDE said:


> Would like to know what some of you are using for gloves when ice fishing...Seen a variety at harbor freight but not sure what to get...


Go to an army surplus store and buy some 90% wool fingerless glove liners. $8 Wear them under what you already have. They retain heat well-even when wet and make retying quick without having bare hands out. Actually bought some this year on a tip from a friend the same time I purchased some Ice Armor mittens($45) and have yet needed to use the mittens.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Like the frosty grip work gloves. Work great for me and all of ky buddies.tight to your hand and have a rubber coating so your hands stay dry. Don't ever have to take them off unless I'm rebaiting my hook.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Wool, wool, and wool.

I use the fingerless gloves with the flip-over mitten attachment.

Cheap and keeps you warm when wet (which is what my hands are when I'm catching fish!)


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Use Big over sizes leather mitten... and treat them with Sno-seal.... you can grab wet fish all day and your hand never get cold or wet... if using your bare hand to get something done in the cold like winding up a tip-up stuff you hands back in them to warm up... also the small hand warms fit good in them.... NIce and toasty.....
I think I bought my mittens at a Forwards store in Standish some time in the mid 90's and I still have them....


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

fleece hand-socks.


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

"Like the frosty grip work gloves. Work great for me and all of ky buddies.tight to your hand and have a rubber coating so your hands stay dry. Don't ever have to take them off unless I'm rebaiting my hook."


I use the same great for ice fishing


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

No gloves for me, I hate wearing them when ice fishing


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> Use Big over sizes leather mitten... I think I bought my mittens at a Forwards store in Standish some time in the mid 90's and I still have them....











Like these? Same here! Bought years ago and wouldnt go north during the winter without them. They're great for also driving the quad or sled to and from. 

I've found that a towel to dry your hands off helps tremendously and is a must! My other go to but not actually gloves or mittens is a wrap around your waste muff, put a handwarmer in it to put a little heat on my hands when things are getting hot!


----------



## FlightsRin (Oct 29, 2007)

Seal skinz for me, unbelievably waterproof and can bait hook and take fish off w/o removing them. Great to wear under ice armor mittens. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Like these? Same here! Bought years ago and wouldnt go north during the winter without them. They're great for also driving the quad or sled to and from.
> 
> I've found that a towel to dry your hands off helps tremendously and is a must! My other go to but not actually gloves or mittens is a wrap around your waste muff, put a handwarmer in it to put a little heat on my hands when things are getting hot!


Close but mine are all leather MItts... I have them as well for riding my quad and snow Mobile


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Burksee said:


> My other go to but not actually gloves or mittens is a wrap around your waste muff,
> 
> When you said "wrap around your waist muff", I was looking forward to a more interesting picture. That said, a tunk of Red Stag now and then should negate the need for gloves on all but the coldest days. I have a pair of Ice Armor Mittens that do a pretty good job on those cold days when I can't keep my hands out of the water. Most of the time they just sit in the sled.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Ice armor gloves bar none. If i ever need a new pair, it'll be ice armor again and again. I put my hand in the hole take off fish on a zero degree day and never got cold. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

As for what I use, just some cheap insulated work gloves but the only time I wear them is when I"m lugging my gear on or off the ice and or when drilling holes. When I'm in my shanty, with the lantern going, glove's aren't needed.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Chrome steel said:


> I don't see how people get away ice fishing without water proof gloves. No matter what they will get wet, wool or not if it isn't water proof it isn't wind proof and you will get cold.


 yould be surprised on wool. I don't recall soaking them at 5 degrees, but I've gone after fish that came off at the top of the hole & gotten my wool fingerless gloves soaked before. Ring 'em & give them a shake & there good as new at say 25 degrees


----------



## Slabhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Frabill fxe task gloves best gloves I have ever owned! Well worth the price fished -3 a few days ago with no shanty hands stayed warm for the 6 hours I fished


----------

